# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوال در مورد ثبت نام کنکور آزاد 93

## mahla

سلام  :Yahoo (8): 
من در کنکور 93 رشته تجربی دانشگاه آزاد را انتخاب نکردم.
آیا پس از اعلام نتایج اولیه در مرداد ماه 1393 قادر به ثبت نام و انتخاب رشته در دانشگاه آزاد برای رشته های پزشکی وپیرا پزشکی خواهم بود ؟

----------


## Mehran93071

:Yahoo (50):  هنوز همه میگن ما کنکور آزاد ندادیم :Yahoo (50): 

اصلا کنکوری در کار نبود با توجه به همین کنکور که دادی 6 تیر  :Yahoo (50):  میری سایت دانشگاه آزاد انتخاب رشته میکنی

----------


## mahsa92

هيچكس ازاد انتخاب نكرده و همه ميتونن انتخاب رشته كنن نگران نباش


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## .Mohamad.

سلام
کسی خبر داره امسال چندتا آزاد میشه انتخاب کرد ؟؟؟

----------

